# Insurance paying/buying everything but the front...



## drroof (Jul 7, 2011)

<P>We have a straight gable roof, 4/12 1 story 3tab. Originally the adjuster found damage to the back section due to hail and a tree falling. They are paying for the patio reframe as it was lifted off the supports from the patio foundation and sits lopsided. The chain link fence leans now too. Some siding damage, and window damage on front and sides. Hard/soft metals damaged, but does not want to buy the front section.</P>
<P>We met with the insurance adjuster and HO, but the adjuster was being a mean rock, was all no's from the get go attitude. Both homeowner and I heard him state he agreed there was hail, but not significant enough for BofA to buy it. I asked where in the policy does it state how much hail is required excluding the wind that surely must have lifted the shingles, heck, it lifted the patio 4x4's away from the foundation. He stated he was not there to discuss that. It got to a point where he demanded I prove the damage, for which I stated I did, you agreed but are diminishing the damage, what point is it here to argue all night with you. Your demanding combative attitude is not acceptable, nor will I give into your childish behavior. We will contact your supervisor and go from there.</P>
<P>I even had brought up how do we remove the back section of house without walking over the front section to dispose, which will surely cause further damage. He stated take it off the back. I stated there is not enough labor monies allocated for that extra time. No answer nor response. Then we went into his attitude.</P>
<P>Any thoughts, suggestions before we turn it over to the TDI. We are looking into the pair/set clause also. Thanks in advance. PS supervisor not much help either...also if something does not make sense, please ask, not the best writer...</P>


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

I believe the home owners have the right to call their provider and ask for a second opinion from a different adjuster with a different supervisor.

Just to many hoops to jump through for a roof contract. By the time this is settled, negotiated, performed, and paid for....you could have been so much more productive sales wise with a different customer(s).


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Another reason why hail sucks.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

If battling the insurance companies are not working just add $25 per sq. put a tarp down and let the customer absorb the cost.Let them battle with the insurance company and move on.

I have learned that if they are not going to budge then fine.I charge the customer for carry out/double handling and let them pursue the reimbursement (If any)

I want to handle the claims but at some point you have to stop investing $500 worth of your time pursuing $200 double handling cost.


----------



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

Get a 2nd adjuster and if that doesnt work take it to arbitration.
http://restoration303.blogspot.com


----------

